# Southern Ontario Onroad Championship at FastCats



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

heads up..... 

SOOC on Saturday June 23rd 
at the Back Alley 
1/10th Nitro, 19T rubber, F103GT and M-Chassis 
1st class $30 - 2nd class $10 
doors open at 7am - racing until we are done 

to register send email with name, class, frequency and transponder to [email protected] 
register soon! 

raindate will be Sunday June 24th 

Flyer should be up this weekend


----------

